# 5hp briggs and stratton



## 76625536 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have rebuilt the carb on my 5hp b&s lawn mower and now it won't start. I also added new air filter and new spark plug. I checked the carb to make sure that there was fuel in the bowl after the rebuild and there was. What should I try next.

Thank You.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Make sure gas is getting to the spark plug. Give it full choke and throttle and pull the starter cord 3 times and quickly remove the spark plug and look at the electrodes to see if gas is getting on it. It's best to use a carboned (used spark plug) because it's hard to see if gas is on new metal.


----------

